# Pilates & Zumba Classes in Dubai



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry! Also meant to ask (as the newbie!) if anyone knows of any Pilates and Zumba classes in Dubai that don't require you to join the gym in which they are held?
Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

belindac said:


> Sorry! Also meant to ask (as the newbie!) if anyone knows of any Pilates and Zumba classes in Dubai that don't require you to join the gym in which they are held?
> Thanks again!


Club Stretch in Satwa has pilates & you can pay per class

www.clubstretch.ae

don't know of any zumba classes - sorry


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks - I'll have a go!


----------



## blondieo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

There's exhale in JBR that you can pay per class or buy a bulk of 10 classes which is good... Does yoga, pilates, gym and dance classes. I haven't checked out the African dance class yet but that may be similar to zumba?


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Belindac,

Just typed in Zumba classes in dubai on google and it's brought up Core studio in Dubai Marina. Seems that they do it there. They have classes Sunday, Monday, Tuesday & Saturday. 

Have you been before? Have heard good things about it from friends back in the UK and wouldn't mind giving it a go myself


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

anne_m said:


> Hello Belindac,
> 
> Just typed in Zumba classes in dubai on google and it's brought up Core studio in Dubai Marina. Seems that they do it there. They have classes Sunday, Monday, Tuesday & Saturday.
> 
> Have you been before? Have heard good things about it from friends back in the UK and wouldn't mind giving it a go myself


Hi
I have been ... it was good and pretty energetic!! However, when I went they had just opened the studio so no loo facilities (!) so thought I would wait until they had sorted that out for next time!


----------

